# please help this a pupilloplasty



## stacyterramiggi@hotmail.com (Feb 22, 2010)

*please help with this pupilloplasty*

the op-note reads as 1. Anterior segmant reconstruction, 2.Anterior vitrectomy , 3. Pupilloplasty. I am coding this as 66682 and 67005 does any one have any advise on this b/c I am pretty lost T.Y.


----------



## VishwanathD (May 9, 2015)

i dont know


----------

